# Earth stove 1002c & 1003c, anyone run one of these?



## bushman (Dec 22, 2015)

This season I have started reading up on catalytic stoves and the Earth Stove 1002C & 1003C stoves have really caught my attention.  The resemblance to a Blaze King Princess made me wonder if they might give a,similar long burn. I am not in a position to buy and try a new stove but, picking up a used Earth Stove might be do able.  

Anyone out there have any good or bad experiences with the 1002C or 1003C Earth Stoves?  Seems the parts support exists, at least in new combustors and the clips used to keep them in.  

I have a line on a 1002c that needs a new combustor but otherwise was not used much, original cat is in the ash drawer in pieces and fire brick look great.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 23, 2015)

i'm not familiar with the 1002c, but the 1003c was a fantastic heater!


----------

